# What do you use WAX or SEALANT ?



## psyho (Mar 22, 2008)

And which one in your opinion is better if it comes to protections against UV.

Thanks


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Both. Wash, dry, clay, wash, dry, polish, seal, wax, wax.

Loads to choose from, loads of personal opinions. Currently wash by hand with baby bath, clay with megs clay kit, wash with snow foam, polish with menzerna final finish, seal with autoglym EGP, wax with autoglym high def wax.

Everyone will have their own preference though and it depends how much you want to spend and what results you want to achieve.

Steve.


----------



## psyho (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm not so crazy about it , for me most important is protection against UV as my black phantom just frying on sun every day and my hart suffer when I see it 

Thanks
M.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

If you're worried about UV protection, it may be worth looking at the Zaino range, specifically both Z2 and Z-CS 

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/cat_63.html


----------



## psyho (Mar 22, 2008)

NickP said:


> If you're worried about UV protection, it may be worth looking at the Zaino range, specifically both Z2 and Z-CS
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/cat_63.html


Why these are better than AutoGLym SRP if I may ask ??

Also how I should do it 
first http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/z-2 ... d_466.html and then AG HD Wax or first this http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/zaino/zai ... d_460.html and HD wax after, on obviously washed car on the first place

Thanks


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Having used AG products in the past they are good, but IMHO they're not even in the same league as Zaino 

Both the Gloss and Longevity are two of the biggest benefits, along with the ease of use.

If you were going to do a 3 step system - I would: Z-AIO, Z2 then Z-CS. With these products you won't need a wax, and Zaino can be a little fussy as to what it bonds to, hence using the AIO would give a good base


----------



## psyho (Mar 22, 2008)

NickP said:


> Having used AG products in the past they are good, but IMHO they're not even in the same league as Zaino


What does it mean not in the same league ? AG is higher or lower ??

Thanks for advise


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Zaino is better stuff than AG..

Saying that, most manufacturers of details/washing products all do some great stuff, and all do some sub standard stuff..

AG is as good as you will get off the shelf, along with some Megs stuff..

As for sealnt wax question, I like to use both, but not all the time..

A few times each year I will strip all protection off the car, correct any paint defects, then glaze, seal X2 wax X2..

On day to day, or should that be every week or so to every week or so, I just re-apply wax if needed, I probably wax every 3 to 4 washes, depending how old wax is holding up..

I could be very wrong, but the way people go on about clay bars on this site, it is as if they do it every wash, which is not needed, if you look after your car, you will probably only have to clay once or maybe twice a year..


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

qstix said:


> Zaino is better stuff than AG..
> 
> Saying that, most manufacturers of details/washing products all do some great stuff, and all do some sub standard stuff..
> 
> ...


He's right you know, clay, machine polish, seal and wax once a year.
I strip all protection off mid year with a hand polish and reapply seal and wax, but other than that, I use spray wax every wash and re apply a layer of proper wax every month or other month.


----------



## psyho (Mar 22, 2008)

qstix said:


> Zaino is better stuff than AG..
> 
> Saying that, most manufacturers of details/washing products all do some great stuff, and all do some sub standard stuff..
> 
> ...


Thanks for this explanation. So... what is best replacement (protection meaning) for AG SRP and Ah HD Wax then? I'm not really bother to much about shinning, most important for me is protection against UV and sea air (my car is standing just few meters from the sea). In addition to this is it really big difference for my car what I use if I wash car every week, -re-apply wax every two weeks and each month polishing and waxing again. Also what is your opinion about FK1000P ??

Thanks agaian


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

As far as I'm aware SRP doesn't have that much (if any) UV filters in it? Its a polish by nature so removes all protection.

I've heard good and bad things about FK1000p. Should be good for protection against the sea. Heard its a bugger to apply so I've never used it. Some also say to wax over it, others don't. For me, I've heard good protection reviews and main bad things is its tough to apply and can be short lived if not looked after, so I'd wax over it anyway to protect it from eroding too quick (especially with the sea air).

Hi-def wax over the top should give your FK1000p some good protection, while the Fk1000p will protect from all the things you want.

Give it a go mate. The proof of the pudding's in the eating!!!

Steve.


----------



## psyho (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah you right. So I'm decided, will give a go with FK1000p.

Thanks guys
Maciek


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

FK1000 is the new darling of waxes at the minute. That and colly give ace protection without the stupid cost of BOS.
Using a quick detailing spray after washes will help maintain the protection layer that much longer too. Products such as clearkote quickshine which is ace, it can be used on all surfaces, easy on/off, antistatic and provides uv protection.

Si


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, 2 of my fav sealants are either Chemical Guys Jetseal or Carlack.. Haven't tried the Zaino sealant yet, so can't comment, although I do love thier Z16 tyre gloss, lasts for ages, no fling and gives a nice semi matt finish..

As for Waxes, jees, I find Collinite 845 very good, others reccomend Colli stuff, I have used all sorts over the years, from AG to Zymol, always tend to go back to the collinite, but each to their own..


----------

